# Reference / Demo SACD's



## rubberbudgie (Mar 5, 2016)

(I'm sure this has been done a thousand times but I figured an updated list would never go astray as I'm still discovering new SACD's that I had missed out on buying)

So what are your favourite SACD's sound quality wise, and by that I mean what discs do you have (or have had) that just seem to shine when it comes to hearing particular instruments or vocals being reproduced?

Mine would have to be:

Dave Brubeck: Time out - the instruments sound so clear and vivid like they are being played in front of you
Dire Straits: Brothers in arms - same as above but also amazing multichannel mix
Pink Floyd: Dark side of the moon - Awesome multichannel mix (by James Guthrie so no need to say more)
Pink Floyd: Wish you were here - As above
Roger Waters: Amused to death - Again as above
Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto: Getz/Gilberto - Amazing vocals
Sryro Gyra: In modern times - Amazing multichannel mix
Warren Bernhardt: So Real - Aptly titled, instruments are so clear it sounds like the band is in the room with you
Jeff Wayne: The War of the Worlds - Amazing multichannel mix, this album was made for multichannel
Mike Oldfield: Tubular Bells - A classic in it's own right
James Taylor: Hourglass - Amazing vocals
Sony Super Audio CD, Ultimate Collection - Volume 1 + Volume 2 - Great mix of tracks
Dr. Chesky's 5.1 Surround Show - A crazy mix of tracks designed to showcase a 5.1 system (full range speakers all around really help with this one)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the Dire Straits, and Pink Floyd 5.1 versions...both are excellent for reference. I often leave the Dire Straits on all day when I am working on something else. Every once in a while throughout the day i will stop what i am doing to listen to how great it is.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Dire Straights Brothers in Arms for sure but another one I always have for auditions is Stevie Ray Vaughn - Couldn't Stand The Weather and queue up Tin Pan Alley. I think it is a MoFi SACD stereo mix. Try it - you'll like it


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I also have the Roger Waters amused to death Q-sound version, and the SACD 5.1 version. I have not had a chance to listen to the SACD yet.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice selection guys!


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll add one more - Roxy Music Avalon. Outstanding 5.1 mix


----------



## gac (Mar 7, 2016)

A Record to Die For:

MOZART Violin Concertos
Marianne Thorsen and TrondheimSolistene

CD + Super Audio-CD
5.1 SURROUND + STEREO


----------



## Cal68 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the Japanese import SACD of the Eagles "Hotel California" and it sounds absolutely fantastic. It was not cheap to buy, but I don't regret the cost one bit. It is one of my favorite albums and the improvement in quality over the CD is incredible. I highly recommend this SACD to everyone who loves the Eagles.

Cal68


----------

